
A death on Usenet - elorant
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/headline-story/16932/usenet-sharon-lopatka-consensual-murder/
======
brudgers
Previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12026682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12026682)

